

Show HN: My Chrome extension to add per-repo alert filtering to GitHub - adammck

GitHub's news feed has never been very useful (to me), because it's so noisy. Following a popular repo (e.g. Rails) floods the feed with so many alerts that I regularly miss things happening in my own repos. So I wrote a little extension with CoffeeScript and SCSS to try to fix it:<p>https://github.com/adammck/gh-news-feed-filters<p>It adds an "alerts" menu after the watch button, which allows you to pick which types of alert (push, tag, issue, etc) you wish to see in your news feed. Uncheck an event, and it's filtered (on the client side) from your feed. There are a couple of screenshots in the README.<p>I hope it's not too rude of me, a lurker, to submit my own stuff. But I think it's pretty useful.
======
adammck
Clickable: <https://github.com/adammck/gh-news-feed-filters>

